# Snake identification



## Ash92 (5 mo ago)

Hey guys. I saw a snake on a YouTube video a few months back but the name of it has totally gone from me . So let’s see if you can guess the snake from my terrible description.

so it was mostly black, or very dark green. Same size as a carpet python and had a very similar head to a carpet python (pronounced heat pits)

but it has a yellow chin and yellow bellow. But Jay two solid colours, no patterning at al

Any ideas?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

What a strange first post.


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

i would take a guess at a Boelens python from that. the underside always looked more white to me but i guess the lighting used when filming could affect that.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

_Liasis fuscus _or the Water Python (sometimes Australian Water Python) seems to match the description.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Do we win a prize if we get it right.... ??

Have to agree with Ian... for a 1st post it's really strange !


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

Well, I think I shall learn from this and avoid bothering to answer weird 1st questions in future. Wonder if they are auto-generated somehow?


----------

